# Help engine wont start tons off codes



## jetblackaudi (Jul 10, 2010)

*hello can someone help me i have a 2001 audi a6 2.7t quattro just put turbos water pump thermastat and timing belt kit new crank sensor in it ran good now car started to cut off and on off and on while i was driveing and then die id come back 20 min later started got it home now wont start at all i opened the fuse box have no power to fuel pump fuse if i bypass the relay it pumps fuel through i thought that the throttole body needs adapted not sure if that will cut my fuel just trying to find that out i work on cars all the time and this is stuff beyond my knowldge electrical i droped out of uti after 7 months of schooling never took electrical planning on going back soon car cranks but does not start and still no power to fuel pump replaced the relay already and the ecu fuses are good no problem with them *

*p0322*

*p1131*

*p0321*

*p1479*

*p1602*

*p1544*

*p1172*

*p0238*

*p0113*

*p0118*


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

You might want to NOT bold all you type, then use separate sentences. Dig? 

p0322 Ign./Distributor Eng.Speed Inp.Circ No Signal 
p1131 Bank2-Sensor1 Internal Rsistance too High 
p0321 Ign./Distributor Eng.Speed Inp.Circ Range/Performance 
p1479 
p1602 Power Supply (B+) Terminal 30 Low Voltage 
p1544 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal too High 
p1172 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign.2 Signal too Low 
p0238 Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ High Input 
p0113 Intake Air Temp.Circ High Input 
p0118 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ High Input 

P.S. Should've stayed in school, eh?


----------



## ReignMan VR6 (Apr 7, 2008)

based on the information given it seems you fried something intermally, my recommendation considering the turbos/tbelt were just done would be to check for vaccum leaks, chafed harnesses (common on old cars after large service) or wet spots  if you had a short to power or water you can see the multiple hi input codes, 

also the ing. / dist. codes suggest improper timing, loose tensioner, or timing off?

i graduated uti, and worked for vw/audi but i honestly make better money at firestone :screwy:


----------

